# I don't know



## ScOoTeR1992 (Mar 29, 2008)

g'day all

i dont know if this is the place to put this but anyway. I will be away from this site from the 2nd to the 20th of April, i will miss this forum alot on my time away and i thank you all for such a wonderful site you have got running here.

regards
scott


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2008)

You'll be back before you know it..., later mate...


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 30, 2008)

See ya when you get back Scott!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 30, 2008)

Have fun and don't do what me or Lucky would do!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2008)

Later, take care man.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2008)

I hope it's nothing serious.We will be waiting for you here.I start missing you right now.
See you later Scott.

Wojtek


----------



## v2 (Mar 30, 2008)

See you later mate!


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 30, 2008)

See ya


----------



## seesul (Mar 30, 2008)

C ya later


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 30, 2008)

Be careful. If you doing something fun...........we want pics.


----------



## joy17782 (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah pics , you have too share, or lucky will give you a virus , ha ha ha , see ya , and have fun.


----------



## A4K (Mar 31, 2008)

See ya later mate, and remember, If you can't be good, be good at it...


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Apr 16, 2008)

hey everyone i'm here on my trip and just a quick question for all you aussies out there from Bathurst how far away in hours would Temora be anyway when i get home i'll upload my pictures talk to ya later everyone


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Scott,

How is it going? I hope somone of Aussies will answer your question.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2008)

Scott, Bathurst is approx 200km west of Sydney and Temora is a bit over 400km west of Sydney, so depending on whether you have a lead foot or not..little over 2 hours or 2 1/2 - 3 hours normal driving probably does it.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 16, 2008)

I did that exact trip last year mate.

We stayed at Bathurst and then drove to Temora, took about 1 hour and a half. 

Definitely go if you can I had a wonderful time!

I hope to be going up for some flying days soon!


----------



## Graeme (Apr 16, 2008)

Heinz said:


> We stayed at Bathurst and then drove to Temora, took about 1 hour and a half.



Sweet Jesus Heinz!

Bathurst-Cowra = 107km
Cowra-Young = 70km
Young-Temora = 80km

Total = 267km in 1.5hrs = *171.3kph*

From now on I'm calling you Batman!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 16, 2008)

Well i was driving so it could of been true 

However I don't think so. Lesson today never take directions from me again


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2008)

I'll remember that ....Lead foot...


----------

